# stackmat timer date change



## byu (Jan 9, 2009)

On my Stackmat timer (i ordered it without the cups, just the timer alone a few days ago), it shows the supposed "date" at the bottom. The thing is, it says it is May 15, 2006, when it's really January 8, 2009? Is there any way to change the date that it shows?


----------



## Vulosity (Jan 9, 2009)

Read the manual, if it came with one.


----------



## JBCM627 (Jan 9, 2009)

With the power "off", hold down the save button for a few seconds. Arrow changes, hitting save again will let you change the next thing. Reset exits.


----------

